# Vinyl to Cd for a technophobe



## Naranto (Apr 5, 2007)

Advice required.

Over the years, I have collected lots of Vinyl, some of which are no longer available.

I would like to convert these to CD.

Now before I go any further I would add I don't do MP3, tablets or this new giggery pokey stuff.
I think Kindles are the work of the Devil and texting on a phone, when it is easier to call is so wrong. And don't get me started on Facebook, Twitter and suchlike... :lol:

Anyway I am getting off subject, so please recommend anything that will simply record and save in a format I can burn to CDs. I do have a PC!

PS: I do have a turntable - it's a Trio.... or for younger members I think it is called a Kenwood. Not the food mixers. :thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

The way i'd do it would to be get a CD Recorder and burn it direct from your turntable. None of this mp3 nonsense. 44.1k quality that's how i roll anyway:thumb:


----------

